# Damn I am inferior INTP.



## Mr Burns (Jun 26, 2012)

I always thought this test was very inaccurate since I took it a (very bad version) a while back and it said I was INTJ. Liked the Spock description but Could not relate to much to their profile so just figured ya it's impossible to describe 7 billion as being in one of 16 different arch types.

Unfortunately I was talked by into taking a better version by INTJ wing-man since he was convinced I was not one. Scored INTP both read description was frighteningly accurate.

Which is unfortunate since INTP seems to be a version on INTJ that is doesn't have the drive to implement their ideas, cursed with permissive, still feel annoying useless emotions such as guilt that personally sometimes makes me puke, poor origination, difficulty paying attention to present and difficulty accepting authority and feel need to question orders (in military probable worst place for INTP by the way XD ).








Hopefully my INTJ friend can finish building his machine that will alter my brain wave patters to make me INTJ as well. Before the INTJ's decided to implement their plan to overthrow the Overseers and eliminate all the other inferior Personality types. 

If not I guess I could attempted to become more extroverted because I thought the skill would be more useful this is how it usually goes down.

> Reads positives of becoming more extorted
> Decides some extrovert social skill would be very useful
> Decides to attempt to become and more extroverted
> Stars reading information from multiple web pages on how to become more extroverted
> Interrupted by coworker at door asking if I would like to get food with her and hang out with people in dorm room after
> Makes excuses that I just ate and am busy so can't hangout
> Continues reading webpages for a little while
> After about 15 minutes goes and get's food because I am very hungry

That in not going well though


----------



## nuklear (Jan 9, 2013)

What's the being inferior about?
I am just happy to have found myself.
This is what I think:
It doesn't matter how rich the external world is.
You cannot experience more than what is in your memory
and you're as good and as happy as how you perceive yourself.
You live only once.
You can either live it feeling sad not being a J,
or you can happily live in your daydreams and in your thought experiments.
Being happy and positive will also make you smarter, ideas will flow better.
Then, you may actually really be able to come up with an idea that can change the world.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 9, 2013)

Just realized. I'm 100% introverted based on the test and likely I am.
My value may not apply to you at all.
My point is, we're all born differently.
It really doesn't matter what you do.
What does matter is you need to do what you're most excelled in and do the best you can.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

You might want to think about changing your username Mr Burns (of simpsons fame) is an INTJ. Perhaps you could use Prof. Frink instead.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

That's BS. I think INTP have plenty of qualities that set themselves apart: the ability to deconstruct complex systems and understand them, artistic and philosophical sensibility, writing proficiency. Plus Ti is an awesome function, probably the most 'useful' function of all IMO (although Ne and Ni are the coolest ).

"Which is unfortunate since INTP seems to be a version on INTJ that is doesn't have the drive to implement their ideas."
This 'drive' argument is weak, because it makes motivation a deterministic process of MBTI, when in fact is it highly contextual. There are plenty of well-accomplished INTPs who implemented their ideas (Sergei and Larry are an easy example), even though INTPs are much more passive by nature. 
I was a slacker and all over the place for the first 24 years of my life until I discovered Entrepreneurship, and now people would confuse me for an INTJ because I have such laser focus (although it has brought out some anti-social tendencies). Don't sulk on your type, discover your strengths and channel them into your passions. Being an INTP is awesome.


----------



## YoAni (Jan 3, 2013)

I happen to think INTP's are awesome. My husband of almost 10 years is an INTP.

I relate to the idea of feeling inferior though, my whole life I was considered intelligent, then I met my genius INTP hubby and when I learned about the MBTI I was really upset to realize I'm neither an "N" nor a "T", which I've associated with being "smart".


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

I think INTPs are smarter and more sociable as a bright side. I think developing the third and fourth functions really improves sociability for both types though. I don't think becoming someone your not is really necessary. 

What you may wish to ask yourself is whether or not your J/P mode of organizing reality is being degraded. There have been plenty of times in my life usually around hardship where organizing reality is somewhat impossible due to circumstances. After reading a lot of organizational psych I realize that a lot of procrastination and laziness is environmental. It also depends on whether or not you identify you personality based on inner observations or based on displayed behaviour.


----------



## YoAni (Jan 3, 2013)

Worth Lessemo said:


> After reading a lot of organizational psych I realize that a lot of procrastination and laziness is environmental.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I like MBTI as much as the next person on PerC, but you are taking it too seriously and being too much of a slave to a typing that an online test said you are. It doesn't matter how "good" the test is; you are still you when it all comes down to it and feeling inferior over what an internet test tells you is really silly. And even if online tests were something to take 100% seriously, there are no types that are "inferior" to other types :l You're only as inferior to other people as what you want to be, so I guess if you want to feel this way, then be my guest, but there's no logic to it at all.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 9, 2013)

I think most INTP are wrongly educated people?
At least for me. 
My mind is very abstract, I can't remember too many things and details.
Going through the school curriculum was really a pain.
We should've been lead to a place where there is no teacher but only curiosity. Let us explore and learn on our own.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

nuklear said:


> I think most INTP are wrongly educated people?
> At least for me.
> My mind is very abstract, I can't remember too many things and details.
> Going through the school curriculum was really a pain.
> We should've been lead to a place where there is no teacher but only curiosity. Let us explore and learn on our own.


This is true for me  School curriculum was so WTF!BORING and so stupidly _useless_ in the long term. The only time I ever learned anything in school was in homeschool where I got to pick my own curriculum and study topics  and go at the pace that worked for me so I didn't get bored. My mind was wasted in public school. I felt like school was this place I went to die every day. Especially when I moved this one time and my new school had required weekly pep rallies :l You'd get detention if you were caught skipping them. WTF. So pointless... there are no words to describe the stupidity of public schools. Teachers complain constantly that they "don't have enough time" to get through a year's curriculum but then they go two words per hour through textbooks, have "holiday parties" in class time and never say anything against these stupid required pep rallies. Pfft, they bring it upon themselves.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

YoAni said:


> Can you elaborate?


Going from an INTJ to an INTP sounds like he's talking about the perceiving or judging function, and not being able to see plans through as a J would. Anyway a lot of industrial and organizational psych is concerned with productivity, what most studies show is that a big part of it is environmental. Although the concepts of Perceptional and Judging aren't complete matches with productivity, they share a little bit in common with organization of reality which is why I mentioned it. I know plenty of P types who are more productive of J types, but I also thought if you were to evaluate that as a displayed behaviour you might as well go all the way.

Laziness isn't inherent and "lazy people" don't exist, basically it's constructed psychosocially by things like behavioural reinforcement to the improper ques, proximity to distractions (people included), environmental affects on impulsiveness, the value or lack-of what you are doing, and also the expectations (and possible lack of realistic expectations by culture, peers, or religion) in relation to one's sorting of reality. These are just some examples. 

Lazy people don't exist, lazy psychosocial environments do.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

YoAni said:


> I learned about the MBTI I was really upset to realize I'm neither an "N" nor a "T", which I've associated with being "smart".


Heh. I've met some really really dumb N's. There are some really weird trends that often depict N as the undertone in many vital contributions to humanity, but the truth is that most N's don't live in that reality at all. I keep picturing Barrack Obama as having meh-alright Ni and then Mitt Romney having terrible Ne that would destroy the world. There's a huge variety of N.


----------



## planemo (May 7, 2012)

There are areas where INTJs are inferior to INTPs.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 9, 2013)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> This is true for me  School curriculum was so WTF!BORING and so stupidly _useless_ in the long term. The only time I ever learned anything in school was in homeschool where I got to pick my own curriculum and study topics  and go at the pace that worked for me so I didn't get bored. My mind was wasted in public school. I felt like school was this place I went to die every day. Especially when I moved this one time and my new school had required weekly pep rallies :l You'd get detention if you were caught skipping them. WTF. So pointless... there are no words to describe the stupidity of public schools. Teachers complain constantly that they "don't have enough time" to get through a year's curriculum but then they go two words per hour through textbooks, have "holiday parties" in class time and never say anything against these stupid required pep rallies. Pfft, they bring it upon themselves.


In school I spent most time day dreaming.
I can't really understand most teachers in class because I'm rather slow.
I mostly learn through doing the homework. But still I manage to do pretty good.
I used to attract some of the top student kind of girls and I thought they're out of their mind.
Damn, if I had a little interest in girls at that time I would have headed to another direction.
Surely won't be hanging on the forum.


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr Burns said:


> I always thought this test was very inaccurate since I took it a (very bad version) a while back and it said I was INTJ. Liked the Spock description but Could not relate to much to their profile so just figured ya it's impossible to describe 7 billion as being in one of 16 different arch types.
> 
> Unfortunately I was talked by into taking a better version by INTJ wing-man since he was convinced I was not one. Scored INTP both read description was frighteningly accurate.
> 
> ...


Stop taking stupid online tests. Look at the functions. Theres a big difference between intj and intp besides one letter.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think a cultivated INTP > INTJ, according to *my personal ideals* because in order for an INTJ to do something, they have to create an agenda for it, otherwise it would be considered a waste of time. Pursuing knowledge for the sake of "learning" is ideal *to me* vs pursuing knowledge for the sake of "applying" (to me, usually associated with $$$$$$$$$$$ or some other agenda)

If both uncultivated, the INTJ will always outdo the INTP in terms of *perception of success* because the uncultivated INTP is just shit (no offense; please do not be sensitive, living day to day for the sake of living, $7.25/hr/day/yr/life wtf?)

It seems easier to cultivate a INTJ because they are agenda based. Give them a task, they will complete it. Give an INTP a task, they will do it last minute and mostly a shitty rushed job. But once an INTP is cultivated; Give them a task, they will understand the system inside/out and improve it and both lives infuse together (figuratively speaking).

I admire both INTJs and INTPs. Both have strengths and weaknesses and nobody is really shit. They just need to be placed in an environment to work to its highest efficiency. Find yours and succeed. Oh, and INTPs do not just sit on your ass and think. You must get your ass out there and *EXECUTE*. Otherwise, enjoy your shitty life.


----------



## TriggerHappy923 (Dec 8, 2012)

nuklear said:


> I think most INTP are wrongly educated people?
> At least for me.
> My mind is very abstract, I can't remember too many things and details.
> Going through the school curriculum was really a pain.
> We should've been lead to a place where there is no teacher but only curiosity. Let us explore and learn on our own.


I completely relate. I wasn't educate well and I think I have slight ADD so it's hard for me to learn and contain details and information. I think Einstein was held back in 2nd grade (as was I) because of the lack of interest, our curiosity get's in the way sometimes and some times (only in some cases) forced education can stunt out growth.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 9, 2013)

TriggerHappy923 said:


> I completely relate. I wasn't educate well and I think I have slight ADD so it's hard for me to learn and contain details and information. I think Einstein was held back in 2nd grade (as was I) because of the lack of interest, our curiosity get's in the way sometimes and some times (only in some cases) forced education can stunt out growth.


There's another thread about ADD
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/131944-lot-intps-diagnosed-add.html


----------



## Razor (Aug 26, 2012)

Bummer.

INTPs can do well in academia, so keep your chin up.


----------



## daeneirys (Dec 16, 2012)

I can understand you, I m ENFP but I would like to be a ENFJ ... like the bubbly, warm, popular version of me but more efficient and driven  The best part is that we can still work on our J and have some J-ness qualities even if we are not one ! ( I m trying to be more organized and everything but damn it s hard !! )


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

what's with all this, I want to be XXXX type? You are who you are. You are the summation of past experiences. You are yet to be who you will be. 

I've met some very amazing INTPs. They stimulate my mind into fun heights. I love INTJs, but sometimes, I want to talk ideas with people that won't tell me every second that my pretext is wrong in xyz way (my INTJs, not all). Please, don't crush my happy. 

Sometimes, we don't need the practical, we need the, "what can be?"


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

There's no superrior or inferrior personality types. It is just a tool for knowing yourself better so you can improve your mind, soul, relations and eventually life as a whole. I am an INTJ and just like everybody else I have to deal with my own frustrations and shortcomings. I took the test several times in my life and for some reason I had INFJ results from last couple of them. I think any personality type could temporarily mimic others for adaptation. After all, spiritually growing up and experiencing different perspectives is much more important than any test result. No need to personality type fanaticism, don't limit yourself with stereotypes.

By the way, military is certainly the worst place for everybody.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Worth Lessemo said:


> Heh. I've met some really really dumb N's. There are some really weird trends that often depict N as the undertone in many vital contributions to humanity, but the truth is that most N's don't live in that reality at all. I keep picturing Barrack Obama as having meh-alright Ni and then Mitt Romney having terrible Ne that would destroy the world. There's a huge variety of N.


It's easy to forget that while Da Vinci was an ENTP, almost no ENTPs are capable of what Da Vinci accomplished. The same with Einstein and INTPs, etc.

So much of what we perceive as success, depends on the serendipity of our circumstances, and our raw physical and intellectual fortitude. How many INTP geniuses died of starvation as children in Botswana? It's one thing to be creative, another to be a creative genius, and yet another to be a creative genius who has the good fortune to be able to develop those gifts.

How many INTJ types have as their greatest contribution to society some dorkily accurate reconstruction of Mirkwood in Legos…or some shit.

The sad fact is, almost none of us are _truly_ special. But I still embrace being ENTP, because I think that even a 2nd rate life of the mind is better than the alternatives.


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

The main problem with INTP is their constant over analysis over stuff whether its meaningful or dull. Our main problem is that we are trapped within our head and not acting; this of course is due to the constant analysis on each move we make.
Now analysis is a good thing, but sometimes constantly analysis things without even trying them makes lose a lot of opportunities and success in our lives.

I will try to give examples to better explain myself:

Tidy my room (normal INTP scenario INSIDE HIS HEAD):
*OMG the room is very messy,I'm so disorganized and I'm such a loser, my life is a mess, I will clean it NOW 
* Shit this shoes is on my bed for two weeks, damn this shirt is smelly, where is my new perfume, how is my boxers is on the desk
* Perhaps I can do it tomorrow in the morning, where can I do it better


What you're supposed to do as an INTP is just CLEAN THE GODDAMN ROOM.


Example 2 (Hot chick in the club) 


*You find a hot chick in the club
*You get nervous
* Analysis spree: Does she have a boyfirend, is she alone, does she want to dance, is she in the mood, is it OK to ask her, will she go home with me, shit my apartment is a mess,I always screw up, she most probably have a boyfriend and/or not in the mood and I think I'm not her type
* The INTP stands in the club keeps on thinking ignoring the music and the club atmosphere.

What I'm trying to see here is that we INTP give to much power to whats in our head of scenario and analysis without even trying or physically examining, we just keep on thinking!! It's impossible to know anything for sure about the girl in the club without asking her, its impossible to clean the room by just thinking about it & IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO ACHIEVE YOUR GOALS BY JUST ANALYZINGING THEM.


WE INTPs must TRY and ACT


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

azdahak said:


> It's easy to forget that while Da Vinci was an ENTP, almost no ENTPs are capable of what Da Vinci accomplished. The same with Einstein and INTPs, etc.
> 
> So much of what we perceive as success, depends on the serendipity of our circumstances, and our raw physical and intellectual fortitude. How many INTP geniuses died of starvation as children in Botswana? It's one thing to be creative, another to be a creative genius, and yet another to be a creative genius who has the good fortune to be able to develop those gifts.
> 
> ...


I AM A SNOWFLAKE, DAMNIT!!!! A SNOWFLAKE, I TELL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

k, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

If you think any type is inferior, you're taking this way too seriously. Personally, I think INTPs are better than INTJs.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

I find that trying to be someone else helps you appreciate who you were originally. 

An almost you-don't-appreciate-it-till-its-gone sort of thing. Or a disillusionment of the admiration held for the other once you walk in their shoes.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> If you think any type is inferior, you're taking this way too seriously. Personally, I think INTPs are better than INTJs.


I'm trying to decide if that's a joke.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

azdahak said:


> I'm trying to decide if that's a joke.


I made more than one statement.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I made more than one statement.



Your first statement says ranking types is bad. Then you rank types. 


But I think I get what you're saying: It's just stupid MBTI, not The Guide to Life. I understand your preference for INTP over INTJ as well. My workplace is probably 90% those two types, and the INTJs can be more….grating on the nerves.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

azdahak said:


> Your first statement says ranking types is bad. Then you rank types.
> 
> 
> But I think I get what you're saying: It's just stupid MBTI, not The Guide to Life. I understand your preference for INTP over INTJ as well. My workplace is probably 90% those two types, and the INTJs can be more….grating on the nerves.


My first statement says no type is inferior, and my second one states a preference... 

And yes... INTJs are a lot less easy to be with.


----------

